# LSG smokers - different types



## BB-que (Jan 26, 2022)

I’m gonna be in the market for a new smoker here in the next month.  I’m looking at Lone Star Grillz.  Anybody know the pros and cons of a standard offset relative to an insulated cabinet?  I’m looking for the best tasting food, not necessarily the most hands off.  It sounds like the insulated cabinet is gonna be more efficient and hands off while there will be more fire management with a true offset.  Anybody have any experience with the two and how would you compare smoke profile between the two?  If it’s relatively similar seems like a cabinet makes more sense but if the flavor is much better on an offset in peoples opinions I’ll have a decision to make.  I have a pellet for set it and forget it but I want a more traditional stick burner type smoker.  Which would you folks recommend and why?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 27, 2022)

There are plenty of videos on you tube on almost all the LSG cookers. I don't own one but have considered it. You will need to baby sit the offset smokers by adding a split an hour. They also make one of the nicest pellet smokers I have seen. They make a quality product and there are many members here that own one. Maybe someone can answer your question as far as taste profiles go.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jan 27, 2022)

I own the 20X36 with the non-insulated firebox. I live in SE Texas so I didn't think I would need it to be so. Colder climates maybe. I have the fire management basket and when this thing gets to temp it is a dream. It consumes 1 split every 45 minutes to an hour depending on size of split. The 20" series doesn't need tuning plates like the 24" series. The 20X36 has enough area for my cooking needs. Depends on how much you want to cook at one time. If you're doing 1 or 2 things to smoke then the 36" is plenty. I started out with the MB40 electric smoker and wanted to smoke meat without limits of size of the smoker. The flavor difference to me is so much better. Beautiful smoke rings. Just a quality made product that I can't say enough about. The wait to get it is brutal but so worth it. Pair it with the Fireboard 2 thermometer and you're set. A few pics...


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 27, 2022)

I own two LSGs.  The one in my avatar here, a 20x42 offset, and their 24 x 48 Adjustable Grill & Smoker.  I do not own an insulated cabinet.  I prefer smokers that can handle splits.  The quality of the LSG products is top shelf.  I am a trained welder and a mechanical engineer.  I studied pits to nth degree before I bought the first LSG and came to the conclusion that their fabrication skill and outcomes were as good as if not better than any.

For a dedicated charcoal burner like an insulated cabinet, I prefer a kamado.  I own a Big Joe III and a BGE.  When I want to cook on them unattended, I use a FireBoard controller with a combustion air fan.  I use a rotisserie on the Big Joe often, rib roasts, turkeys, etc.

I cook for my family and neighbors only so I do not need an enormous capacity.   So bigger is better is not my mantra.  I usually cook for a dozen people max and I do not like leftover BBQ unless it is vacuum packed asap and frozen. 

On the right day, I love poking splits into the 20 x 42 offset.   I often cook what I call a hybrid cook meaning splits for two hours and then swap to charcoal and finish the cook using the FireBoard/fan.  

Both my LSGs have fan ports as installed during their build by LSG.  BTW, there are two fan ports on the Adjustable since it has two fireboxes.  The fan ports are only for charcoal.  If you haven't looked at the Adjustable, do yourself a favor and take a look at it.  If I could only own one pit, that would be it.

I hope this helps you sort your options.  I am sure the IVS is a great smoker but just not for my stable.  We all have our own preferences and what is important is that you buy what you want to meet your needs.


----------



## ofelles (Jan 27, 2022)

I have the large insulated cabinet and swear by it.  Used with the FireBoard controller and Pit Bull fan it is close to hands free.  With wood chunks thrown in  it puts out fantastic food.  I have cooked as long as 20 hours on a 15 lb bag of charcoal with wood chunks.  As said before the build quality of the LSG is top notch.

I was looking to get one of their stick burners but I am challenged physically and use a walker.  Having to procure wood then split it and store ii and move it around was too much  for me. 

I have not regretted my decision.  No matter which way you go you will be happy with LSG.  Also the adjustable cooker would be worth looking in, I heard great things about them.


----------

